# Whelp...here I go. Plywood tanks build.



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am attempting to build a rack of Plywood tanks. The rack will be 48" long 20" deep and 78" tall. I am gonna use 2x4s for the skeleton, 19/32" plywood for the bottoms, and 1/4" plywood for the sides. Each tank will have a bulkhead for drainage and will be epoxied.

Bottom row will be (2) 24"X 28" tall
Middle (3) 16"x22"
Top (4) 18"x20"
All 20" deep.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Why make small tanks out of plywood? Why not a plywood stand for glass tanks?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking cheaper overall and custom sizes.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not too sure about what materials costs over in the states, but I have a little hunch that glass would be cheaper for small tanks. 

It's also a lot faster/easier, with glass you just glue the pieces together (takes like 10 minutes) and wait a few days for the silicone to cure and it's done.

Building in glass is a lot easier than most people think, and you don't have to mess with epoxy that will smell up your house for days. True story.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought of that too, but glass will definitely cost more and I am not confident in my glassworking abilities...at all.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I may also do Two top, one big middle tank and two on bottom. Just running out of room and thinking of the future.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Frogparty. This is my DIY rack: melamine walnut plywood (I'm not sure if it says so in English, but the picture helps to understand). For my Exo Terra Glass Terrariums.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, glass is cheap for vivs because you only need to used 1/8 or 1/4" glass since they don't hold water. Once I found that out it changed everything. I researched plywood builds and to do it right the materials will definitely cost a lot of money. I would consider using plywood if I were building a tank that was say 4'x4'x8'. I'm sure it'll be cheaper for you to buy/make a rack and build a bunch of small tanks. I can get 1/4" plate glass for 4 dollars per square foot, 1/8" is 2. Good silicone is 8 dollars per tube. Clamps are the biggest expense.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks all...glass may be next. It still seems this is a cheap way to get multiple tanks and a stand. Plus I really fear glass.

Here is what I have done so far.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> Here is what I have done so far.


Imprisoned some neighborhood kids?!?! 

Good luck with the build man!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tinkering as I go..decided on three tanks

Middle is a 48" x 22" x 30"

bottom is two tanks

24"x22"x20"

Here is the progress so far....


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a small gap on the top (see picture below, not the other pics) should I even out with wood putty before I coat with epoxy?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I know there is not a ton of interest in this build but here is an update.

Top is pond shield coated, but I ran out so I am trying to coat they bottom with Drylok. Keeping my fingers crossed because I have heard mixed reviews.

The top tank I decided to stretch PVC across the tank and create a floating branch made of cork tubes.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. You'll be able to plant tons of broms and tillandsia off of that.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> I agree with Frogparty. This is my DIY rack: melamine walnut plywood (I'm not sure if it says so in English, but the picture helps to understand). For my Exo Terra Glass Terrariums.


Did you custom make this?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

tarbo96 said:


> I know there is not a ton of interest in this build but here is an update.
> 
> Top is pond shield coated, but I ran out so I am trying to coat they bottom with Drylok. Keeping my fingers crossed because I have heard mixed reviews.
> 
> The top tank I decided to stretch PVC across the tank and create a floating branch made of cork tubes.


I am interested! I am about to start building something similar, basically an entertainment center that will house 6-8 various sized tanks. Keep the updates going, you're helping me wrap my mind around how I am going to do this and make it look good.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I thought about this for a while because I don't like the weight of glass. Glass tanks are not that durable. And in cases like yours, I'm only looking through the front of the tank. I've seen plywood aquariums and how they epoxy the glass to the front. Luckily terrariums don't have the same concerns. I look forward to see how your tanks develop and hold out in the long run!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was scared of glass so I tried this. Top portion held water but I havent tested bottom tanks. Pond armor was tricky.

Bill


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm also considering the non glass vivarium.

Price per sq foot here for materials are as follows;

Glass $11 2x2 cube $264
Acrylic $6 2x2 cube $144
Plywood $.64 2x2 cube $15.36
OSB $.32 2x2 cube $7.68

I'm a general contractor and regularly have OSB. In the case where you don't see the outside of the viv at all. The overall cost of an OSB viv is cheap.

Granted the cost of epoxy or some sort of sealant will add to a wood tank, but the above numbers justify some research for wood's use. After years of reading about viv's I've come to the expectation that after 10 years most vivs have to be torn down or overhauled. So assuming I can make a osb unit last 10 years it becomes disposable.

Still I do try and avoid waste and landfill use.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mohlerbear said:


> Did you custom make this?


Yes, I did. Nothing complicated with help. It houses 8 Exos.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with others. For small enclosures glass construction will be cheaper, easier and faster. 

For larger plywood tanks I think it would be smarter to just use 3/4" plywood all the way around instead of framing with 2X4s and using thinner stock.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

seems with stand and everything glass would still have been more. But I guess it depends on what you mean by small and large.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here are a couple pics. Sorry they suck, its my phone camera.


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Just read through the whole thread - this is a really cool build! 
Looks really great so far. Thanks for documenting and sharing the process. 
Plus, I'm gonna need a rack eventually, so might as well start learning about some options now...

Subscribed.


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

This is really cool! I really like the idea of Plywood as I think it would hold up to moving better. 
Can you go over all the different materials you used to seal the tanks? It sounds like you tried multiple types.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

BizaroStormy said:


> This is really cool! I really like the idea of Plywood as I think it would hold up to moving better.
> Can you go over all the different materials you used to seal the tanks? It sounds like you tried multiple types.


If you feel like driving down from Gainesville, we are having a frog meeting March 22nd. You could check out the tank.

The top tank I sealed with pond shield...couple notes on pond shield.

1. I made the mistake of siliconing the seams first. DO NOT DO THIS. Pond shield doesn't stick to silicone, bit silicone does stick to pond shield. 

2. If you drywall tape the seams do it before silicon 

3. It is hard to work with and get the depth and coverage right. It did not cover as much surface area as it should have and I ran out.

The bottom tanks are siliconed at the seams and sealed with 6 coats of drylok. I have heard mixed reviews but I suggest going with pond shield just in case. I just ran out of money.

I also drilled a 1/2 drain in the bottom of the dryloc tank just in case. I coated both sides of the wood with Dryloc and siliconed a piece of pvc into the whole for drainage.

I still need to finish putting cocofiber in the bottom two tanks and then install the track and glass fronts as well as silicone screen to the vents on the bottom.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

update...I got impatient and planted the inside. Waiting for track and front glass.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

FINISHED!!!!! 

Here is a few pics pre-frogs. Still need some plants


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

forgot the finished bottom right tank for my mints, bottom left not done.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I was impressed with this build when I saw it last weekend. Frogs are going to be very happy with these habitats.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, it looks even better planted. I am proud of these guys. I just hope they hold up. Heading out today to find more plants.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

ALL DONE...last post here and I will move some pics to members next. Here is the finished product.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

looks great, I don't know where you guys live but in Nj plywood is much cheaper then glass. Easier to work with too.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah..materials ran $300-400, most of that was silicone.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice, I wish I had the room for something like that my boat load of 10s and 20s take up all my space...for now


----------

